# Yet another Staghorn plea for help.



## Loneract (Oct 13, 2014)

Edit: I'm going to try double dosing Excel for a few weeks before tearing down tank. Feel free to comment on any other parameters. This is my first high-tech tank, so any input appreciated. 

I have Staghorn bad from the top of the tank to the substrate. Tank specs:


20 Gallon High - 7 months old
1.5" non-coated aquarium quartz-type rock gravel on 1" organic soil (non-fertilized)
PH 6.5 (w/CO2 and buffer - It is 8 or 9 out of tap) (running 2 months. 30ppm - 1 bubble per sec / 24hrs)
Bringing PH down with Seachem Discus Buffer, Nuetral regulator, CO2, Wood
KH 3
0 Ammonia
8 Tetras
3 Panda Cories
1 Bristle Nose Pleco
1 Cherry shrimp. (Had 4 but 3 died different awful ways)
2 Apple Snails
Limpet infestation
All sorts of plants: Swords, Dwarf Hairgrass, Baby tears, Rotala
PPS-Pro fert dosing (started last month)
Flourish Comp (7 months)
Big canister filter with Matrix
1 powerhead + polish filter for good movement
Seachem Excel (Started 1 week ago) as directed.
Finnex Planted+ 24" (7 months) and one T5HO - 42 Watts total (I had staghord before adding T5H0 and C02) 10 hours light period, changed to 7 last week.
I have no other algae apart from very minor green spot.


My plan right now is to remove all creatures (except pesky limpets) and dump hydrogen peroxide into tank water with filters off, leave for few hours, flush repeatedly, let sit overnight with fresh water, start filters back up.

Obviously this won't kill spores, but might give plants a fresh start. Any advice appreciated. Manual removal and spot treating with peroxide hasn't helped, the 1-2 punch of Excel and Peroxide sounds like I may as well tear down tank.


----------

